

Associationist Theories of Thought - infinity
http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/associationist-thought/

======
UhUhUhUh
My problem was and remains the quasi-exclusion of syntax in the theory. I do
believe (and that’s in fact the very only belief I hold) in deep-structure and
in generative grammar. This is not to say that associative learning is wrong
but that it is secondary in the core of learning. Even though associations can
be extremely complex, as when the brain compares firing patterns for example,
I think it is reductive, and therefore dangerous, to eschew grammar and non
causal meaning from the picture. I think this question is also relevant to
programming, and I would even imagine system integrity, which is why I upvote
this post.

